# Gan's III octopus core in other cubes?



## SilverBow (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi~! I am considering using a Gans III octopus core with Moyu Weilong caps. So to say, it's inserting the Gans III core into the Moyu Weilong. Any suggestions/comments? I heard that it becomes more stable and lighter but Gans III is 56 mm and Weilong is 57 mm. Would someone like to try that out? A new hybrid haha


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 17, 2013)

I have an Octopus core in my main Weilong. Yeah, it's more stable and lighter. But the difference too small to bother I think.


----------



## SilverBow (Oct 17, 2013)

So you assemble it like how you assemble a Gans III cube? As compared to the original weilong and Gans III, does it feel better?


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah, assemble like Gan III. The Weilong feels slight more stable.


----------



## dithes (Oct 17, 2013)

Is there any place that you can order just the core? other then hknowstore.


----------



## SilverBow (Oct 17, 2013)

Nope. I think you have to assemble one yourself.


----------



## mati1242 (Oct 19, 2013)

SilverBow said:


> Nope. I think you have to assemble one yourself.



You mean that if I want this core I must buy the Gans III cube ?


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 19, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> You mean that if I want this core I must buy the Gans III cube ?


Hknowstore sell the core as a spare


----------



## mati1242 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah - indeed HKnowstore sells it.
My question is - will this core suit most of the 3x3's? Because I have little doubts.

For example - Aurora, FangShi, ZhanChi, 55mmZhanChi - because I think the cube size does matter a lot with this type of core isn't it ?


----------



## miniwee (Dec 14, 2013)

*put an octopus core in an other cube than a gans 3 ?*

Has anyone tried to put a gans 3 octopus core in an other cube? say like a zanchi or maybe even a fangshi ? i want to know if it'll make a difference in feeling of the cube.:confused:


----------



## dithes (Dec 16, 2013)

I did just finish putting one in my zanchi, had to mod it a bit. First impressions? 
I like it more then with the original core! feels a lot more stable and even, could just be placebo though ..


----------



## DMUser (Dec 16, 2013)

I saw a light up LED cube and wanted to know if I could use the octopus core for a clear WeiLong. Now I know! I'm going to test this out after Christmas. It should turn fairly decent for its purpose. Can't wait!


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Dec 16, 2013)

dithes said:


> Is there any place that you can order just the core? other then hknowstore.



you can get one at http://thecubicle.us/accessories-c-93.html


----------



## dithes (Dec 16, 2013)

wrathofgods54 said:


> you can get one at http://thecubicle.us/accessories-c-93.html



I did order one from thecubicle.


----------



## mati1242 (Dec 26, 2013)

Any other sites where I can get one other than: HKnowstore and Cubicle ?


----------



## funkymonkey2956 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, I tried putting the Octopus Core into a Moyu Weilong V2, but I can't tension the cube after I tighten it to a certain extent (which is extremely loose) with the Mini 5.5mm Nut Driver from thecubicle.us. Is there a different way I should be tightening the cube?


----------



## Buster234100 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ive always wanted to do this on a Huan Ying, light and airy pieces meet with the light and airy core


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 14, 2014)

Anyone tryed the Gans3 with a dayan core?


----------



## ALX (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a 54.6mm FangShi v2 on the way, as well as a Gans Core and hardware. I already have the 57mm v1, but I wanted a v2 and I'm going to try the gans core in it. I really liked the flexible feel of it in the gans iii, but I didn't like the lockiness and crunchy feel, so I'm going to try putting this core in a fangshi. Donovan from Lubix Cubes did this too; he broke his pb by over 2 seconds instantly. The trick to tensioning is to take the whole cube apart except for the core and center pieces, push the centers down, tension it, then reassemble.

2.22
So I got all the stuff yesterday, and I put it all together, tensioned it, lubed it, broke it in, put the core in, etc. The FangShi (or Shuang Ren as I should call it, as Baijie is coming soon) with the ganscore is AMAZING, I can see why Donovan liked it so much. It improves corner cutting *drastically*, never locks up, and moves even better than a fangshi without one. One problem is corner twists happen about 30% more. Overall, its incredible. You should try it. But if you do, you have to tension it like so- as soon as the nuts are on the core, don't tighten it, or it will be _super_ tight and locky. Also, you have to put a ton of lube on the stem of the centers where they touch the core.


----------



## ALX (Feb 15, 2014)

funkymonkey2956 said:


> Hi, I tried putting the Octopus Core into a Moyu Weilong V2, but I can't tension the cube after I tighten it to a certain extent (which is extremely loose) with the Mini 5.5mm Nut Driver from thecubicle.us. Is there a different way I should be tightening the cube?



You have to tension it before you put the cube together, because the tool won't fit in the cube. Take the cube apart except for the centers and core. Take the center caps off and the centers should fall down. Now tension it here and put it back together. Its tricky because you kind of have to estimate it, put it together, test it, then if it isn't right, take it apart and repeat the whole thing again. But in my opinion it is well worth it.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 15, 2014)

Or you could use the core that came with the cube if you're really having trouble.

The advantage of this is that it's lighter, right?


----------



## ALX (Feb 23, 2014)

mati1242 said:


> Any other sites where I can get one other than: HKnowstore and Cubicle ?


Lubix sells them, hardware and all. 
http://lubixcube.com/Gans_III_Core.html


----------



## dithes (Mar 5, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Or you could use the core that came with the cube if you're really having trouble.
> 
> The advantage of this is that it's lighter, right?


----------



## Imago (Mar 30, 2014)

*What if?*

Gans Octopus core + Center mechanism will be incorporated to the Dayan Zhanchi or to a weilong? better yet to a dian ma?


drop your thoughts.


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 30, 2014)

Imago said:


> Gans Octopus core + Center mechanism will be incorporated to the Dayan Zhanchi or to a weilong? better yet to a dian ma?
> 
> 
> drop your thoughts.



Instead than the gans octopus core mech, I'd rather have a great 3x3 which employ x-cubes center piece mech, where there is a non-moving inner part and a turning outer part so that there will be no more reason for me to lube the spring-screw-washer anymore.


----------



## ALX (May 22, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> Instead than the gans octopus core mech, I'd rather have a great 3x3 which employ x-cubes center piece mech, where there is a non-moving inner part and a turning outer part so that there will be no more reason for me to lube the spring-screw-washer anymore.



So basically a ring with a fixed center stalk, like an Aosu? But.. in a 3x3? Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ALX (May 22, 2014)

Gans now sells the cores and hardware from the 57mm version.
http://cubezz.com/Buy-4539-Ganscore+V2+Screw+Spring+Packing+for+Gans357.html


----------



## PuzzlesCubed (Sep 15, 2015)

could we do it with a yuxin maybe?


----------



## EzCuber (Sep 17, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> Instead than the gans octopus core mech, I'd rather have a great 3x3 which employ x-cubes center piece mech, where there is a non-moving inner part and a turning outer part so that there will be no more reason for me to lube the spring-screw-washer anymore.



This idea is great. I hope some companies incorporate this.


----------

